# Visual Editor in Eclipse zeigt nichts an :-(



## Kodama (24. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir die neueste Eclipse Version installiert (v.3.2.0) und die Plugins
EMF build 2.2.0M5 und GEF Build 3.2M5, laut Beschreibung ja Voraussetzung,
installiert. Danach folgte das Plugin für den Visual Editor, soweit so gut, alle
3 Installationen verliefen reibungslos.
Wenn ich jetzt eine neue visuelle Klasse erstelle, wird diese zwar angelegt,
aber im Editor steht kurzzeitig "loading" aber es folgt keine Anzeige der
JFrames oder JDialogs usw., sondern nur ein leeres weißes Fenster. Die Palette
bleibt auch leer, und wenn ich in der Palette das Layout versuche zu wechseln,
erscheit die Fehlermeldung: "Error notifying a preference change listener.
Check the log for details".

Weiß jemand an was es liegen könnte? Ich brauche unbedingt den Visuellen
Editor, um meiner Applikation ein GUI zu erstellen.

Danke, Micha


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Mrz 2006)

erstens: in log file schauen

zweitens: keine Ahnung was das Problem ist, kann man so nicht sagen

ein Hinweis von mir, hat aber vermutlich nix mit deinem Prob zu tun:

Fast ALLE Eclipse Plugins die in irgendeiner Form hinter den Kulissten Code generieren (VE, WTP, ..) schmieren sofort ab, wenn man in seinen Einstellungen die "Fehler-Levels in Java->Compile->Error/Warnings" für das Projekt (oder global) verschärft. Darf man also in dem Fall nicht machen


----------



## norman (24. Mrz 2006)

bist du auch sicher, dass die eclipse- und VE-Versionen zusammenpassen? es gibt da x verschiedene VE-releases zum laden, je nach eclipse..


----------



## Kodama (24. Mrz 2006)

hm, und wo finde ich dieses log?

in den einstellungen habe ich die fehlerlevels nicht verändert. mir ist aufgefallen, dass unten in der statusleiste ein speicherverbrauch angezeigt wird, momentan 40MB/41MB hat das viell.damit zu tun? wo kann ich denn in den preferences da einen höheren wert einstellen? ich vermute mal, dass der speicher für die applikation einfach zu wenig ist.

micha


----------



## Kodama (24. Mrz 2006)

ja, die versionen müßten zusammenpassen, ich benutze diese hier:

http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/downloads/drops/S-1.2M2-200602271803/

bei den requirements stehen alle benötigten pakete, die ich auch ni der richtigen reihenfolge installiert habe, also zuerst eclipse selbst, dann EMF & GEF, und zuletzt den VE.

Ich denke ich werde mal den Jigloo probieren, vielleicht funktioniert der ja...


----------



## Kodama (24. Mrz 2006)

das problem hat sich gelöst...ich habe mal alle projekte geschlossen, ein neues erstellt, und siehe da, es funzt..
keine ahnung warum...ich werde mal ein paar codeschnipsel verschieben, ich hoffe, es funktioniert weiterhin ;-)

danke für eure hilfe...micha


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2006)

es wird wohl die Firewall gewesen sein!  war bei mir zumindest so (BitDefender)


----------

